# Old pallets..



## Reble (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=you+tube+old+pallets&docid=1267975258779&mid=2580B0BB78CC794A3D582580B0BB78CC794A3D58&FORM=VIRE1


----------



## Miss Gracie (Dec 17, 2011)

That is totally awesome what can be made out of something most people burn or throw away!!!




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## susanne (Dec 17, 2011)

I love the very concept of building with pallets and have saved a number of sites on the topic. This video includes some of those but adds many more.

I've built a hay shed (complete with removable half-pallet racks) and a tool rack, and we will soon be building a chicken coop and a run-in shed, but this montage has the wheels turning! (Do you hear a creaky, grinding sound?)


----------



## MBennettp (Dec 17, 2011)

The outside walls of my entire barn are made of pallets. I nailed them to 4x4 posts then lined the inside with wood and slapped the tin siding on the outside. Even the stall gates are made of pallets. I took them apart and removed the spacers and nailed them back together. That is how I was able to build a 6 stall barn for less than $400. It is all made of re-cycled materials, the only thing I had to buy was the hardware (nails, hinges, stall latches, etc.). I am getting ready to double the size of my barn and will use the same thing, pallets are usually free and by using them for the outside walls, insulation will slide right in the space made for the pallet jack.

I tore down a couple of old barns and was very careful removing the tin and I took them apart so I was able to save the wood and the tin. Total cost of the barns $0 just a lot of time and energy.

If I wasn't such a good scrounger, I wouldn't be able to have 1/2 the things that I have.

Mary


----------



## Tab (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, cool video! That is also great how you were able to use pallets for your barn, Mary.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 19, 2011)

Mary,

Can you post pictures of your barn? I would love to see it


----------



## MBennettp (Dec 19, 2011)

You can see most of the construction of my barn on my website. It doesn't show the final results because for some reason I can't get into the editor on my website to update it.

We have now finished the inside completely down to the matting of the stalls and aisle.

We are getting ready to more than double the size of the barn. Yes, we will use pallets for the outside walls again, they saved a ton of money.

Mary


----------

